

Faster Math Functions [pdf] - nickb
http://www.research.scea.com/gdc2003/fast-math-functions_p1.pdf

======
michael_dorfman
Part Two at: [http://www.research.scea.com/gdc2003/fast-math-
functions_p2....](http://www.research.scea.com/gdc2003/fast-math-
functions_p2.pdf)

------
bullseye
I love the "Basically, WTF?" bullet point.

